# Question for you chainsaw carvers.........



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm curious! Do any of you use bar / chain oil when you carve?

My thinking (logic) is that you wouldn't want oil spraying all over what you're trying to create.

I'm hoping someone will respond quickly, so that I can sleep tonight.


----------



## Quietfly (Feb 4, 2016)

I use it, it doesn't really mess up the wood, at least it hasn't for me.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the reply and nice work!


----------



## Quietfly (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## twoclones (Feb 11, 2016)

I always use bar oil. The detailing bars are dime tipped, hard nose with no roller and wouldn't last very long without plenty of oil.


----------



## Stihlbillie (Feb 11, 2016)

twoclones said:


> I always use bar oil. The detailing bars are dime tipped, hard nose with no roller and wouldn't last very long without plenty of oil.



Holy **** man thats frickin awesome work!


-chimpboy


----------



## NC Cutter (Jul 16, 2016)

twoclones said:


> I always use bar oil. The detailing bars are dime tipped, hard nose with no roller and wouldn't last very long without plenty of oil.




Beautiful work! You mentioned in another post you coat your sculptures in oil, what do you use and does it hold up to the elements? I've used spar varnish on some outdoor furniture I made with decent results. Just curious.


----------



## twoclones (Jul 18, 2016)

It seems I've tried everything out there. I used to start with linseed oil but when it jumped $10 more per gallon I moved on. Currently I pre-treat my carvings with Ace Hardware brand "deck and siding toner" natural. After I cant get any more of that into the wood, I seal it with Ace Hardware brand "log oil". It's my opinion that log oil is urethane spar with some additives. I guess how well it holds up depends on your weather. 110 is a normal summer here in the desert. I do prefer to keep a carving long enough to let it move a bit and get additional coats of log oil into any cracks. 




I've heard recently the log oil isn't available in all states.


----------



## NC Cutter (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks! We have an Ace in town. I'll see if they carry it.


----------

